# Condensation inside windscreen / rear window



## noobly (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi All

I am getting seriously cheesed off at the moment .... Everytime I get in the car in the morning and in the evening I have quite a bit of condensation on the inside windows - started the last few weeks. Not just mist, but real wet stuff you can only get rid of by wiping off with a towel before you set off - was on all the windows tonight at around 8.00pm when I got back to the station car park where it had been left all day.

Presume this is something in the design of the car or windows. Does anyone else suffer this and/or have any idea how it can be prevented or what could be causing it ? would appreciate thoughts /help.

Many thanks


----------



## mattcafc (Sep 24, 2009)

Do you have a roadster?


----------



## noobly (Oct 29, 2008)

no it's a coupe.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Your TT is wet/damp inside. Its the weather..Run the aircon constantly to help remove the moisture in the carpets etc.
Hoggy.


----------



## noobly (Oct 29, 2008)

Have checked carpets and they are all dry - have aircon on all the time, but am only doing short journeys as I only work 10 mins from home - wonder if that could be somthing to do with it?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I have a similar problem with my Discovery and that's because it's always wet inside. I'd suggest that your TT is too.

Maybe too much water poured into the boot off the rear hatch?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

noobly said:


> Have checked carpets and they are all dry - have aircon on all the time, but am only doing short journeys as I only work 10 mins from home - wonder if that could be somthing to do with it?


Hi, Maybe, It must be damp inside somewhere.
You could have leaking heater matrix, but haven't heard of a TT with that prob yet,so unlikely. 
Just run aircon, with plenty of heat, as much as you can.
Hoggy.


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

A similar post was running a few weeks ago and no answers emerged then.

I also have exactly the same problems. No apparent dampness inside the car - all seems perfectly dry but the symptoms of wet interior glass are as stated in first post. Spent five minutes this evening waiting for screen to clear. Keep a kitchen roll in the boot to soak up most of the water. It' a three month thing, December through to end of February when the outside air temperature drops.

A solution or suggestions would be massively appreciated.


----------



## Americo (Jan 19, 2009)

Same deal here but mine is a roadster...just started as the temp outside got colder...and there is nothing wet or damp in the car I checked under the mats the seats and the trunk....never did it before so have no clue why all of a sudden it started. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I have this problem also, mines a coupe and i have it all the time. Whether its one of the windows or doors/boot that might not fit snug, therefore letting the damp and cold air in, im not sure!! But ive been out in my TT tonight and i had to de-condentate :lol: my window for a good 3-5 mins before i set off

Paul


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

even on a dry day if you have more than 2 people in the car theres little to do other than open the windows or run the AC,its amazing how quickly water from a womans hair can be transfered. you can Rain-X the inside of the windows too, very easy to do, just clean with alcohol and remove any and everything and then apply the rain-x


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

This post is going the same way as a few weeks ago - a good few clearly with the same problem but as yet no solution.

Could damp cold air come through ducting that feeds the air into the cabin cause the problem?

It is extremely frustrating. Please help!


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

It's probably a consequence of breathing while driving :? :lol: Try sticking a bag over your heads to take the brunt of the moisture as you breath out ... and don't let me come home tonight and hear on the news that a TT has crashed cos the poor guy had a bag over his head. Legal statement: Any desire to carry this out is purely on your own heads ... literally :lol: :lol: 
:wink: 
Sonatina


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

heheh, yeah I had the same problem with my TT last night. All windows steamed up badly and had to wait about 5 minutes for the aircon to clear it. Ironically it was the one day out of the last month when it hasn't rained, but the car's not wet inside and while some drips did fall off the boot lid into the boot that was about 5 days ago and the aircon's been on "auto" since.

With my last car which also had aircon, I found the best solution was to simply let the air inside the vehicle be as humid as the air outside, so letting outside air in and just warming it a bit (in winter). Aircon really messes with that and I found even in some summer evening test drives that the TT could steam up as soon as the aircon was switched off, just from breathing. I've not found the best approach with the TT yet though. I've been trying to leave it on auto for temperature but leaving the aircon off but that obviously hasn't helped.

One thing I've noticed with any slight steam is on the passenger window. There's a large circular mark about 5 inches across, like two concentric circles with some smaller circles inside it. I've cleaned both sides of the glass thoroughly, so I'm guessing the Mysterons are still alive and well :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Like I said the car is damp somewhere, probably just this wet weather being dragged into the car, run the aircon, & recirc is better, with lots of heat for as long as possible,to remove the moisture.
Hoggy.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

ScoobyTT said:


> One thing I've noticed with any slight steam is on the passenger window. There's a large circular mark about 5 inches across, like two concentric circles with some smaller circles inside it. I've cleaned both sides of the glass thoroughly, so I'm guessing the Mysterons are still alive and well :wink:


Noticed that on my driver's side window this morning. I've seen similar marks, which don't seem to be removable by cleaning, on windscreens before. I think they result from the handling equipment used during assembly of the car.

I had some inside condensation this morning, but it was very cold (for a globally warmed UK) so you'd expect some. I've not thought it to be a particular problem with the TT. Point to note is that the aircon is disabled below 5degC, so won't help. I just wang the front and rear screen demister switches on and wait.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I think Hoggy is right to say aircon. In the absence of any other source of water within the car, I think that the condensate from the aircon is not draining fully and some is remaining in the aircon unit. This then evaporates to some extent after you have exited the warm car. As the car cools the water vapour condenses on the coldest part available to it - the windows.

Have all the people who have experienced this only had it happen when the car was parked outside?


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

So now we are talking Mk 2s as well.

To those who say the car is damp inside somewhere can they suggest where 'cos in mine it is as dry as a bone everywhere obvious.

Last night was bad for me but this morning although damp and foggy it was registering 3.5 degrees C as outside temp and only the bottom 10 cm of the rear screen was damp on the inside!!!! Everything else clear.

Paul [would add the crying smilie but can't work out how]!!!


----------



## TTDI (Jun 21, 2008)

I had this problem with a Mazda, the dealer suggested that I open all the air vents when parking the vehicle overnight to keep the inside of the car at a similar temperature to the outside and to my surprise it seemed to help! :?:


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

It can only come from water/moisture inside the car and is probably worse due to the large ammount of glass compared to cabin size, I find mine does it if I do short trips and the interior never heats up fully, it's just physics in the same way a dehumidifier works.

I also have these odd circles appearing on my side windows AND ocassionally I can see where the spec sticker was attached to the windscreen


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, With the wet weather we have been having, It doesn't take alot of moisture in the car to create the condensation. As the temperature drops & the air reaches its Dewpoint the moisture is released onto the cool surfaces. Run the aircon with plenty of heat, on recirc is better. Having a hot car with no ventilation will not dry the car out, the moisture is absorbed into the air & is released as it cools. So unless you want to use heater at full heat with windows open, run the aircon with lots of heat & windows closed. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

BLinky said:


> its amazing how quickly water from a womans hair can be transfered. you can Rain-X the inside of the windows too, very easy to do, just clean with alcohol and remove any and everything and then apply the rain-x


Great Blinky mate, so let me get this right ... I'll Rain-X the wife's barnet this weekend then neck the alcohol ... job sorted :lol:

:wink: Sonatina


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

talk-torque said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I've noticed with any slight steam is on the passenger window. There's a large circular mark about 5 inches across, like two concentric circles with some smaller circles inside it. I've cleaned both sides of the glass thoroughly, so I'm guessing the Mysterons are still alive and well :wink:
> ...


Yeah that's the conclusion I'd reached, either handling in the factory or that it was something during manufacture of the pane itself. It works quite well for showing how steamed the window is by how much it's visible


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

if i have my aircon on freezing, and blowing on the windows (which is most of the time) it causing condensation on the inside of the windscreen, actuall drops of water, not just mist...

if its like a swimming pool on your windscreen, id have it checked out :?


----------



## eightfoot (Dec 24, 2007)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Your TT is wet/damp inside. Its the weather..Run the aircon constantly to help remove the moisture in the carpets etc.
> Hoggy.


i find running the aircon is what causes the misted windows,seems to steam up overnight but clears when you use aircon,i've stopped using the aircon and alls well now but it took a day or two to dry up,think its the ice that forms in the aircon unit thawing out overnight,give it a try and see how you go


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

eightfoot said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Your TT is wet/damp inside. Its the weather..Run the aircon constantly to help remove the moisture in the carpets etc.
> ...


Hi, Air Con if working correctly, removes the moisture from the air, same as a dehumidifier. Which is why there can be a puddle of water under the drain pipe. Perhaps your Air Con is not working correctly. 
My TTC never has moisture on windscreen, probably helps always being garaged.
Its not just TTs, plenty of other makes Owners Clubs members are reporting same problem. 
Hoggy.


----------



## eightfoot (Dec 24, 2007)

Hoggy said:


> eightfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


i have had two mk2,s now they were both new and both did then same,i have also noticed that when you use the aircon all the time the inside of the screen/windows get a haze on it like a smokers car,i understand about dehums thats what i do for work,as i said switch off the aircon commpressor for a few days and see if the problem goes away


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

talk-torque said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I've noticed with any slight steam is on the passenger window. There's a large circular mark about 5 inches across, like two concentric circles with some smaller circles inside it. I've cleaned both sides of the glass thoroughly, so I'm guessing the Mysterons are still alive and well :wink:
> ...


I have the same on the passenger window...odd really...


----------



## guilbert301 (Oct 11, 2009)

Funnily enough i have noticed something similar,Its nothing like original poster, just put it down to suddenly becoming cold.
Its in the garage over night so only notice after it has spent all day outside the office.

However i rang audi today for something completely unrelated checking out and the service manager said there is an upgrade due for something to do with drain hoses.

Didnt ask anything else or even think about it till now.
Could be completely unrelated but just thought id throw it out there.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Interesting! Please let us know if you hear any more on that


----------



## BlueyVIII (Sep 3, 2009)

Our TT and my A3 Co Car both do this..

Whist getting the A3 serviced a few weeks ago I mentioned it to the mechanic and he said he thinks it 's condensate on the AC pipes evaporating into the car (via the vents) once the AC stops running.

I've turned the AC off in both cars now and the problems gone away (it took about 2 days to go away completely) so maybe he was right??


----------



## TNBONDJB (Nov 23, 2009)

BlueyVIII said:


> Our TT and my A3 Co Car both do this..
> 
> Whist getting the A3 serviced a few weeks ago I mentioned it to the mechanic and he said he thinks it 's condensate on the AC pipes evaporating into the car (via the vents) once the AC stops running.
> 
> I've turned the AC off in both cars now and the problems gone away (it took about 2 days to go away completely) so maybe he was right??


I have only had this problem twice and prior to both those occassions.....I was using the AC (I never really use it). Theefore, I agree with Bluey that the AC is the culprit in one way shape or form. You dont need it (IMO) in any other conditions that hot hot hot!! 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If you don't leave the AC on permantly the gases leak


----------



## TNBONDJB (Nov 23, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> If you don't leave the AC on permantly the gases leak


And.....................?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TNBONDJB said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't leave the AC on permantly the gases leak
> ...


When you want to use it in warmer times it doesn't work.


----------



## TNBONDJB (Nov 23, 2009)

Potentially....yes.

However, in a new (or a couple of year old) car this isn't going to have an impact really.

Even in the old days when my cars may have been 4 or 5 years old, I never experienced a crap AC system and I never really used it other than cooling the cabin down on a hot UK day.

Ultimately, its swings and roundabouts........if you MUST use your AC cause you worry that your gas might escape ( :lol: ) then deal with the condensation......otherwise, keep it swiched off and all your problems are solved.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Does leaving the AC on not create power loss from the engine though?

I have always been told to run the AC once a week for 10 minutes to keep it operating up to scratch and prevent any fungus or whatever it is growing inside the pipes - which is meant to be harmful :?


----------



## mooret (Jul 21, 2009)

Switch the AC on and then leave it on.

In the winter it prevents the car misting up and it keeps you cool in the summer.

Never really seen a huge difference in performance with AC on or off and very little change to mpg.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Is it related to heated seats ?

If the seat remain hot once the engine is turned off the heat in car creates more condensation on the inside ?


----------



## tianga (Nov 12, 2009)

I don't have heated seats and have tried AC on for a while and off for a while but my windows still mist badly.
Maybe its all the water soaked in the boot carpet [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## al fa cager (Jul 1, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> If you don't leave the AC on permantly the gases leak


complete BS.



mooret said:


> Switch the AC on and then leave it on.
> 
> In the winter it prevents the car misting up and it keeps you cool in the summer.
> 
> Never really seen a huge difference in performance with AC on or off and very little change to mpg.


A/C is automatically deactivated below ambient temp 5DEG C regardless what it shows on the control switch on the IP. This is because condensate could freeze on the evaporator. Since water is unique in that it expands on changing phase from liquid to solid there is a danger of bursting the evaporator.

A/C reduces BHP to the wheels significantly and increases fuel consumption significantly. On high performance cars the impact is less perceptible becuase they produce plenty of power and burn lots of fuel anyway.

On some small engined cars e.g. Yaris, KA, the A/C is turned off automatically at wide-open-throttle because the power the compresor saps is a significant proportion of the engine's overall output.


TerryCTR said:


> I have always been told to run the AC once a week for 10 minutes to keep it operating up to scratch and prevent any fungus or whatever it is growing inside the pipes - which is meant to be harmful :?


This is a good tip, it's not for spores though, which can grow regardless. It's because there is a lubricant oil in suspension within the refrigerant gas. The lubricant tends to separate which can lead to wear issues in the compressor when used infrequently. Running for ten minutes allows the oil/refrigerant to agitate nicely and become homogeneous.


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

al fa cager said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't leave the AC on permantly the gases leak
> ...


I would agree with all of that except the fuel consumption, it only makes about 2 or 3 mpg difference on my Golf 5GT TDI, dropping from 53mpg to 50 mpg, it would also depend on the time of year and just how much work the AC has to do, in the winter months it is doing very little compared to a hot summer day of maybe 30+c,

I think all cars de activate the AC at full throttle or certainly a high percentage throttle


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> TNBONDJB said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Really? I only use AC when It's over 25 degrees outside (which is rare in Edinburgh) but never experienced any leaking gases for not keeping AC permanantly on which is a waste of energy.

Back on topic, when you open the boot and let a few drips probably explains the dampness inside the car. Happens to mines too but it demists fairly quickly and I can also wipe the inside of the screen with kitchen roll so no great deal.


----------



## TNBONDJB (Nov 23, 2009)

Really? I only use AC when It's over 25 degrees outside (which is rare in Edinburgh) but never experienced any leaking gases for not keeping AC permanantly on which is a waste of energy.

Back on topic, when you open the boot and let a few drips probably explains the dampness inside the car. Happens to mines too but it demists fairly quickly and I can also wipe the inside of the screen with kitchen roll so no great deal.[/quote]

Nice to hear from another person from the 'Town'. Which part are are you from?


----------



## guilbert301 (Oct 11, 2009)

guilbert301 said:


> Funnily enough i have noticed something similar,Its nothing like original poster, just put it down to suddenly becoming cold.
> Its in the garage over night so only notice after it has spent all day outside the office.
> 
> However i rang audi today for something completely unrelated checking out and the service manager said there is an upgrade due for something to do with drain hoses.
> ...


Car has just been picked up i had a quick chat with the technician, he said its to replace the drain hoses on the roof (its a roadster) mentioned to him about the seemingly excessive water and he said he hadnt heard of any others doing this. 
No idea what the roofs drain hoses are, will hopefully find out if it makes any difference tomorrow after its been in the car park all day.


----------



## al fa cager (Jul 1, 2009)

guilbert301 said:


> guilbert301 said:
> 
> 
> > Funnily enough i have noticed something similar,Its nothing like original poster, just put it down to suddenly becoming cold.
> ...


there's a gutter in the header rail (above the windscreen). The idea is that if you open the roof after rain the water trapped in the joint runs into the gutter and away down the drain tubes which are inside the A pillars. The water drains away onto the ground. This is common to all properly engineered convertible tops and also sunroofs.


----------



## al fa cager (Jul 1, 2009)

mikef4uk said:


> I would agree with all of that except the fuel consumption, it only makes about 2 or 3 mpg difference on my Golf 5GT TDI, dropping from 53mpg to 50 mpg, it would also depend on the time of year and just how much work the AC has to do, in the winter months it is doing very little compared to a hot summer day of maybe 30+c,


It might not seem like much to you, but 6% is HUGE in fuel economy terms. If you could find a way to reduce FE by 6% without affecting any other vehicle attribute you'd win the SAE Powertrain Innovator of the Year award!! (as the guys from Fiat did when they came up with Common Rail).



mikef4uk said:


> I think all cars de activate the AC at full throttle or certainly a high percentage throttle


Not so. It's something that can be "pulled out of the bag" if we absolutely must, but it's avoided as much as possible. There are reasons for this, which I shalln't bore everybody with.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread but my coupe has been getting this a lot lately and I have noticed it getting worse and worse 

Anyway I thought that I would check this out and to my surprise when I lifted the drivers side mat I discovered 'ICE' underneath it where water had been getting in 

I'm pretty sure that its the door seal that is leaking but the carpet is quite wet now :evil:

Oh well better phone the dealers but I thought that I had post this in case anyone else has the same problem :?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

You'll be even more disappointed to know that seals aren't covered by warranty


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

It's probably caused by water running into the boot when you lift the tailgate, then when you have the heater on in the car the water evaporates onto the inside of your back window.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> I have this problem also, mines a coupe and i have it all the time. Whether its one of the windows or doors/boot that might not fit snug, therefore letting the damp and cold air in, im not sure!! But ive been out in my TT tonight and i had to de-condentate :lol: my window for a good 3-5 mins before i set off
> 
> Paul


Its because your Bonnet is a plastic made in Taiwan import!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

m4rky said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread but my coupe has been getting this a lot lately and I have noticed it getting worse and worse
> 
> Anyway I thought that I would check this out and to my surprise when I lifted the drivers side mat I discovered 'ICE' underneath it where water had been getting in
> 
> ...


Hiya Buddy, Hows ya doin ??


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Alright cheers Steve hows the new roadster?


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

audimad said:


> It's probably caused by water running into the boot when you lift the tailgate, then when you have the heater on in the car the water evaporates onto the inside of your back window.


I don't think it is as its only wet under the drivers mat? I did get a good respomse from the dealer though and as its in for some bodywrok next week they are getting the bodyshop to have a good look at it


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

m4rky said:


> Alright cheers Steve hows the new roadster?


Asoluteley sooooopoibe buddy !!!! wish we'd done it in the first place, you say your'e having some body work done ?? who's doing it, (just for future reference) buddy


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Mine is going in for new breather pipes as I drive several cars the TT has been sat for a while I had some damp behind
the passenger side mentioned this to Audi and the car is going in soonest


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

bozzy96 said:


> m4rky said:
> 
> 
> > Alright cheers Steve hows the new roadster?
> ...


Yes mate check this post out viewtopic.php?f=10&t=159228

Gutted!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Glad yours is ok though  Reynolds of Rushock are doing the work they are an approved repairer for Audi, Bentley and Porsche


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

m4rky said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > m4rky said:
> ...


WTF !!! I tell you what there are some people in this world that have no morale values at all !!! the pratt who did this was probably some scutter who does'nt work and was in a non insured car and just thought "fck em" its a flash sports car "he can afford it" it's a pity there was no security cameras as i have a contact who could have got you the owners details,

anyone for Mob Rule ??????


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok well the riddle has been solved of the wet floor in the TT. It was traced back to the water getting in through the speakers that I had fitted 

Took it back to the lads who did the job and they sorted it out in under an hour



Well worth knowing if you have fitted after market speakers


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

m4rky said:


> Ok well the riddle has been solved of the wet floor in the TT. It was traced back to the water getting in through the speakers that I had fitted


interesting...not what I would have expected but well done for finding the issue...


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

m4rky said:


> Ok well the riddle has been solved of the wet floor in the TT. It was traced back to the water getting in through the speakers that I had fitted


What the? How the?


----------



## Americo (Jan 19, 2009)

I also have a roadster and have had the recall for the hoses done..........have no water inside the car or the trunk(I placed my hand under matts and seats and all through the trunk) she's dry!..I never use the AC even when it pops on when I use the defroster I shut the AC off and still I have moisture on the inside of the windshield? when it has sat all day at work.Not quite sure why and it seems no one really has it figured...I understand if you have wet rugs or any water in the car but not when it is otherwise dry. :?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

A bit of water on your feet from rain is all it takes, and it the temperature differences are right it'll mist slightly. I had that recently when my car was otherwise dry. A quick blast of the aircon to dry things out restored the balance.


----------



## Ianc (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi there, I'm a TT forum newbie. I've had the same issue with my 58 reg roadster as some others on this post, but also have another issue. I get condensation on the inside of the boot lid itself.

The car has been back to the dealer, who says that there was a leak coming from the high level brake light. They've replaced it, but I'm going to keep my eye on it. I also have heated seats that have been used a heck of a lot over the last few months and I wonder if this could be causing the issue.

I'd appreciate any advice.

Thanks


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Ian, welcome, 
I wouldn't have thought the heated seats would do much. They'll add a bit of heat to the car, sure, but the seats themselves aren't going to be holding any moisture so heating them isn't going to be any different to having the aircon on a little warmer.

If your dealer's fixed the brake light issue then I'd just give the car a good run with the aircon on to take out any excess moisture, and then run it again with the aircon off to get some natural moisture back into things. If the car's too dry, the slightest bit of moisture will condense on the windows so I've found that in winter it's usually much better not to use aircon, and keep some parity in the humity between outside and inside.


----------



## Ianc (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi Scooby

Thanks for that. I'll certainly give that a try. I'm just wary of when my dealer says they've fixed something, incase they're just fobbing me off.

I have told them that if there is anymore condensation inside the boot, I'll be back!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I guess you could also fold down the rear seats a bit and raise the folding boot floor so the cabin air can circulate into the boot and make sure it's dry.


----------



## Ianc (Feb 13, 2010)

It's a roadster, so no back seats


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Ah. My idea's not going to do much for your boot then :lol: Yeah you did say roadster in your first post, oops :roll:


----------



## Hodgster (Jun 26, 2011)

I know I'm esurrecting this but...............

My coupe was frosty on the inside this morning!! :x

Checked the boot...dry. Checked rear footwell...dry. Checked front footwell...dry. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

15 minute drive to work and the rear window was almost dry.

Time of year and/or quirk of the car??


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Carpets don't have to feel damp, but can be enough moisture in car to cause condensation as the weather temp drops at this time of year.
Run air con as often as possible & also on recirc for shorter periods. On Dry/Windy days if possible leave windows/hatch open to help remove moisture.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hodgster (Jun 26, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Carpets don't have to feel damp, but can be enough moisture in car to cause condensation as the weather temp drops at this time of year.
> Run air con as often as possible & also on recirc for shorter periods. On Dry/Windy days if possible leave windows/hatch open to help remove moisture.
> Hoggy.


Thanks 8)


----------



## markbest2 (Aug 5, 2009)

my wifes TT coupe has this problem also, i chcked the car and nothing was to be found :roll:

However when i cleaned it out i noticed a slight smell, then to my shock i realised that under the passanger mat it was wet!! 

took it to the local Audi garage and they stripped it down, after a few days of water testing they found the leak from the seal inside the door card. removed and sealed and now its fixed, new carpet and sound proofing so all is now well. 

known aircon problems where the pipe gets blocked and leaks into the car.

another tip is to wax the inside of your windows and they wont steam up as much. 8)


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I had an issue like this with my old tts roadster, my drive is on a slant so the car is at an angle and water got in somewhere when it rained, as it was still in warranty my local Audi garage tightened up the windows so they shut tighter and also replaced all the rubber seals around the ragtop roof, was perfect after that.


----------

